# WPA, ndiswrapper on Atheros chipID 0x0024 (rev 01) [SOLVED]

## Kvetch

I have a Macbook with the Atheros 0x0024 rev 01 chip.  This chipset does not work with madwifi but works with ndiswrapper and doesn't appear like it is going to for a good while - http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001.  I can get my wifi working under ndiswrapper but I cannot get ndiswrapper working when using WPA, only WEP.  

Has anyone had any luck getting WPA working in ndiswrapper on their MacBook or their Atheros chipset?

Thanks,

Nick

----------

## Kvetch

I got this working by unmerging wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper.  I then installed the ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant source and followed the ndiswrapper wpa wiki page.  I have to ifconfig eth0 down before I can get my route to work but that is something I can live with until I figure it out later.

----------

## TheRAt

have you gotten any more on this ?

stuck here with ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant ..

which versions of each do you use ?

----------

## TheRAt

solved my problem ..

changed /etc/conf.d/net

from:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"
```

to:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

----------

## Kvetch

Yeah you have to use Dext.  Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

----------

